
To Raise, Or Not To Raise (Money) - BenSS
http://maplebutter.com/to-raise-or-not-to-raise/
======
BenSS
Best bit of the article:

"Here’s what I know. If you’re raising so ..

    
    
        you can quit your job
        your co-founders will join you full time
        you can build the features that you might monetize
        you can show the world your a “legit” startup
    

Then you don’t have the right mindset."

~~~
dan_martell
;) Thx Ben!

